# What is the oddest/daftest thing seen whilst m'homing?



## suedew

For us it was the Fire engine, lights flashing, queuing for a toll ticket in Spain.

Sue


----------



## Spacerunner

My face in the rear view mirror!


----------



## dragabed

after visiting gibralter we where driving out of la linea and there were two dead horses in the road just laying there no blood or anything didnt look like they had been run over or in an accident will never forget it


----------



## raynipper

Dragabed, you have just reminded me.

On a long straight road from Phoenix to Yuma in Arizona there are staggered signs.........

This road is smooth.
Your car won't rattle.
Watch the speed limit.
And mind our cattle.

As we were heading to Yuma to put our RV in storage we came across 5 or 6 dead cows beside the road. We left the RV and went back to UK for a month.
Came back down the same road 5 weeks later and the cows were still there. 4 months later we drove he same road to put the RV in storage again and the skelington remains were still there.

Seems dead cows aren't worth much.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Racing an Italian Ambulance 20 miles through the Alps to a Hospital in Trento with Mrs D in the back this summer. Wasnt really funny at the time but we laughed about it later. 

I had to keep up as I had no idea where they were taking her. I had no idea a Swift Kontiki could go so fast.


----------



## iansmithofotley

Hi everyone,


Whilst staying on the north Sauvage Coast Aire on the Quiberon peninsular in 2011, I walked past the entrance where a motorhome was waiting to get in. The entry involved paying at a machine, which controlled a rising/falling bollard, in the road, at the entrance. Once you had paid, the bollard went down into the ground so that you could drive in. 

The occupants of the motorhome were a French couple. They asked me what to do and how everything worked. I explained what to do and also told the driver that he must drive in ‘quickly’ (which I emphasized) after the bollard went down, as there was a time limit on it (which I also emphasized). He thanked me and I walked off. 

After a few seconds, I heard some commotion at the entrance. I looked back and saw that the French man had ‘stopped’ his vehicle over the top of the sunken bollard and it had come up again under the floor of his motorhome. He couldn’t go backwards or forwards and his van floor or equipment may have been damaged. 

I ran back and he asked me what he should do. I told him that the easiest thing to do was to just pay again and the bollard would go down. He refused to pay again. 

I told him that the only other options were to ring the Helpline telephone number marked on the pay machine or to sit and wait until another motorhome came along, that wished to enter, and hope that both vehicles could get through together whilst the bollard was down, after the new driver had paid. I also pointed out that this was risky for both vehicles.

He still refused to pay again so I left him sat there waiting for another vehicle to come along. I have no idea how long he waited but he eventually gained entry, one way or another, as I later saw him parked up on the aire.

I never knew whether or not he paid again.

Ian


----------



## cheshiregordon

while staying on Lake Iseo in Italy a couple of years ago we witnessed a young lady walking a rather large dog along the lake side promenade. The dog was very interested in the ducks swimming on the lake and eventually slipped its leash and dived into the water swimming after the ducklings. The dog was making good progress and the woman was distraught shouting the dog back from the lake side. A boat man joined in trying to push the dog back with a large oar. With all the noise a rather large crowd had gathered.

I'm sure the dog got a mouthfull of one of the ducklings at which point the dog owner fully dressed jumped into the lake and swam after the dog bringing it back to the bank and captivity.
The dog look quite triumphant and not a bit remorseful.

It was exceptionally funny and followed my wife having a little adventure when she was proposition by an amorous Italian gent.


----------



## 1302

Wondering why scantily clad young ladies were stood at the side of the road at all hours of the day... :lol:


----------



## suedew

Some great replies, keep them coming,

Sue


----------



## raynipper

These are prety odd........................... Ray.


----------



## StAubyns

We left Courseulles-sur-Mer early one Sunday morning, heading towards Bernieres-sur-Mer and walking along the road was an American Bison :? 

The question of where it had come from was answered just around the next corner when a circus came into view. 

Fortunately a car in front of us stopped to inform the owners


----------



## locrep

Reading a safety sign at an entrance to a national park in Tanzania:-

1.You enter at your own risk & we will not be responsible for your death.

2. If you breakdown we may find you.

3. If you breakdown & leave your vehicle you will die.

4. Do not leave your vehicle & feed the Animals.

5. Camping Permitted, but permit must be obtained on entry. 


Dave.


----------



## an99uk

Over in Ireland from Carrick on Suir to Wexford over the hills the road twists and turns and the road instructions are written in white pain on the road surface.

The first marking on the road reads SLOW 
a bit futher along and straddling both sides of the road it reads SLOW ER and as you near the bend it reads, EVEN SLOW ER

The other road sign that made me giggle was the entry road to the motorway. As you look back up the entry slipway the road sign reads. "Turn Back you are going the wrong way". ( What is wrong with "No Entry"

We found out pretty quickly what " YIELD" meant when we were nearly mown down by an artic.


----------



## Christine600

Last summer in Copenhagen I sat in my HM enjoying my coffee and a book when an elefant ran by me only inches from my van. A fire truck came in from a side street and spooked the elephant so it turned and ran into a residential area.

Then a couple of guys from the nearby circus ran by and after the elephant. And an hour or so later they came back - the elephant again walking only inches from my MH so I got some great holiday snaps.  

I wonder what happened with the elephant and the people with the gardens the elephant ran into!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> These are prety odd........................... Ray.


Tits akimbo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A couple of years ago, we were wending our way slowly up to Scotland, and decided to pull over for a coffee as it was a nice morning, we found this little grassed area and sat at a picnic table to drink, we looked around as you do and noticed this couple in their 50s attempting to put a up a trailer tent, we stayed about an hour watching them and took loads surreptitious pictures, we had trouble keeping our faces straight as they did not have a clue how to do it and she kept laughing and he just got more and more annoyed, I sometimes wonder where he buried her.


----------



## raynipper

Gotta be 10 years ago we had been driving the RV north out of Las Vegas on Route 95 towards Reno about 500 miles away.
A few of hours into the trip and we pulled over into the desert to make a cuppa.
Within minutes a Patrol Man came along and said "You can't park there".
We were 100 miles from habitation in any direction.!!

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

Seen almost every time we stay on a campsite.

Tuggers who arrive with several acres of awning, complete with enough poles for scaffolding the front of a small mansion . . . and all stowed inside the caravan. :roll: 

No option but to erect the edifice as soon as they arrive, or they can't get into the van! :!: 

Not so bad in the summer, but at this time of year it's a hoot, especially when it's blowing a force 10 gale, raining horizontally, and she has just been savagely warned for the last time about offering helpful advice!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

The queue that had formed behind the motorhome that had become stuck in width restrictions in a small town just outside Bordeaux. The driver made slow progress through the hazards as his wife pulled the plastic bollards to one side to ease his passage. Once clear of the hazard he drove up the road and pulled into a lay-by and left his wife to do the walk of shame with French drivers sounding their horns and waggling their fingers at her...she has never forgiven me!


----------



## Pusser

Watching a 30 foot caravan over take a little Fiat going down hill on the Route de Solei.

As the caravan was attached to the Fiat, there was going to be only one outcome. It spun the whole thing around and we then watched a caravan going down hill backwards towing a Fiat which was backwards.

Eventually the caravan turned and rolled sideways down the hill flinging the Fiat into the hard shoulder and the final surprise was seeing a family of five large adults clamber out.

A classic case of putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Pard

En route to Perouges, but can't recall where!


----------



## Pusser

Pard said:


> En route to Perouges, but can't recall where!


That's a poulet to make the eyes water.

The famous Poulet of Perouges and as legend goes it laid an egg so big that the whole village were able to feast on it and even leave some left over. At the time, there was only one man living in the village so we only have his word for it. :roll:


----------



## raynipper

Theres a roundabout just to the west of Dorking Surrey with a bloody great chicken on it like that.
Dunno what that means either.

Ray.


----------



## Cornishaich

Policemen pushing their police car to get it started in Aigues Mortes last November was a bit special. If looks could kill, I ducked down an alley after taking the picture. I like the smile on the police womans face.


----------



## ob1

Woke up beside the Mosel this summer, having enjoying a glass or two of wine, just as a huge Viking Long Boat rowed past. I checked the wine label to see how strong it was! 8O


----------



## wakk44

Not strictly motorhoming but during my tugger days I was driving off the CC site at Old Hartley,which is quite a steep upwards gradient.I felt a bump from the back end,looked in the rear view mirror to see my caravan rolling backwards towards the cliff tops. 8O 

The auto brakes came on the caravan but on one wheel only so it veered over towards a sited motorhome.The woman in the motorhome saw what was happening and opened the habitation door,only for the caravan to take the door clean off. 8O 

Fortunately there were no injuries but the damage to both caravan and motorhome was substantial.It was sorted out by my insurance companies.I had to claim on the car insurance for 3rd party damage to the motorhome and also on the caravan insurance for damage to it.

It was a bit of a nightmare but I have to say the couple in the motorhome were very understanding,I wonder if they are members on here,if they are then I apologise again and thank them for being so decent about it.


----------



## tonyt

1302 said:


> Wondering why scantily clad young ladies were stood at the side of the road at all hours of the day... :lol:


do you have co-ordinates for that?


----------



## nicholsong

tonyt said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering why scantily clad young ladies were stood at the side of the road at all hours of the day... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have co-ordinates for that?
Click to expand...

Tony would the co-ordinates be needed because you want to use your 'TomTom' or for your 'Snooper'? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TR5

A little long-winded, but maybe worth the wait.

Many years ago we were on a rally in Henley-On-Thames, soon before the Regatta, and near to where the marques and mobile toilets are erected, alongside the Thames.
It was the last day of the rally, and a little way along the bank there are several manhole covers which are sewers, laid for the mobile toilets to be plumbed in.
Along the river comes a beautifully varnished punt, ties up just along from the rally, and a *very *posh family including elderly grandparents, parents, and a late 20's / early 30's daughter - all very well spoken, decide on a picnic at the side of the river, on top of one of these manhole covers, covering it with a pretty tablecloth, and complete with wicker baskets, etc..

They (or the daughter at least) had been watching people clearing up from the rally so it seems, and it was my turn to empty my loo. I was walking towards another manhole cover, just up the riverbank from where they were picnicing, and the daughter jumped up, bounded over to me and asked, in a very posh voice, "sorry to disturb you but we are awfully, awfully curious. We have noticed several of you with those things (pointing to the loo cassette), and we are wondering, what it is you all keep in there".

Well, a lot of those packing up saw this girl come up to me and watched, and it was a red rag to a bull. I replied, quite loudly so all could hear, and in a put-on posh voice, "well actually, it is full of S**T"!
Taken back somewhat, she rapidly bounded away, with plenty of Oh, Oh, expletives, and the campsite was in absolute histerics!

Almost instantly realising they were picnicing on another sewer manhole cover, and hearing the obviously laughter from the campers, the punt was packed up and gone in about 3 minutes flat.

This was back in the late 80's, and from my caravanning days, but if I bump into someone even now that was on that rally, they still refer to it!


----------



## shedbrewer

*oddest/daft thing we'd seen,,,,,*

Patty and I were on the camp-site in Charleville-Mezieres last year, 2011, and were enthralled to see two younger fellas arrive in a 2CV and set up a fairly large tent. They then took out from thr back of their car a LARGE flat screen Tv and set it up inside the tent, switch it on and sat down on two camping chairs outside, to watch a programme. They spent most of the evening watching the TV and not too loud, either, then around 10 pm, switched off the TV zipped up the front of their tent and retired to a caravan ,,,,,,,,very strange these young French-men,,,,,,,


----------



## homenaway

Another odd sight in France at Mouchard in France Comte region.

apparently there's a wood carving school there

We've seen many roundabouts in France with amazing structures and statues including steam engines, aeroplanes, rockets, giant bunches of grapes


Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TR5 said:


> A little long-winded, but maybe worth the wait.
> 
> Many years ago we were on a rally in Henley-On-Thames, soon before the Regatta, and near to where the marques and mobile toilets are erected, alongside the Thames.
> It was the last day of the rally, and a little way along the bank there are several manhole covers which are sewers, laid for the mobile toilets to be plumbed in.
> Along the river comes a beautifully varnished punt, ties up just along from the rally, and a *very *posh family including elderly grandparents, parents, and a late 20's / early 30's daughter - all very well spoken, decide on a picnic at the side of the river, on top of one of these manhole covers, covering it with a pretty tablecloth, and complete with wicker baskets, etc..
> 
> They (or the daughter at least) had been watching people clearing up from the rally so it seems, and it was my turn to empty my loo. I was walking towards another manhole cover, just up the riverbank from where they were picnicing, and the daughter jumped up, bounded over to me and asked, in a very posh voice, "sorry to disturb you but we are awfully, awfully curious. We have noticed several of you with those things (pointing to the loo cassette), and we are wondering, what it is you all keep in there".
> 
> Well, a lot of those packing up saw this girl come up to me and watched, and it was a red rag to a bull. I replied, quite loudly so all could hear, and in a put-on posh voice, "well actually, it is full of S**T"!
> Taken back somewhat, she rapidly bounded away, with plenty of Oh, Oh, expletives, and the campsite was in absolute histerics!
> 
> Almost instantly realising they were picnicing on another sewer manhole cover, and hearing the obviously laughter from the campers, the punt was packed up and gone in about 3 minutes flat.
> 
> This was back in the late 80's, and from my caravanning days, but if I bump into someone even now that was on that rally, they still refer to it!


What a perfect gentleman you were to a well spoken young lady who had expressed an interest in what you were doing, if you'd done that to any member of my family, especially to a young girl, you'd have been wearing it, odd that you've now found some manners and don't use all four of the letters.


----------



## TR5

Kev_n_Liz said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little long-winded, but maybe worth the wait.
> 
> Many years ago we were on a rally in Henley-On-Thames, soon before the Regatta, and near to where the marques and mobile toilets are erected, alongside the Thames.
> It was the last day of the rally, and a little way along the bank there are several manhole covers which are sewers, laid for the mobile toilets to be plumbed in.
> Along the river comes a beautifully varnished punt, ties up just along from the rally, and a *very *posh family including elderly grandparents, parents, and a late 20's / early 30's daughter - all very well spoken, decide on a picnic at the side of the river, on top of one of these manhole covers, covering it with a pretty tablecloth, and complete with wicker baskets, etc..
> 
> They (or the daughter at least) had been watching people clearing up from the rally so it seems, and it was my turn to empty my loo. I was walking towards another manhole cover, just up the riverbank from where they were picnicing, and the daughter jumped up, bounded over to me and asked, in a very posh voice, "sorry to disturb you but we are awfully, awfully curious. We have noticed several of you with those things (pointing to the loo cassette), and we are wondering, what it is you all keep in there".
> 
> Well, a lot of those packing up saw this girl come up to me and watched, and it was a red rag to a bull. I replied, quite loudly so all could hear, and in a put-on posh voice, "well actually, it is full of S**T"!
> Taken back somewhat, she rapidly bounded away, with plenty of Oh, Oh, expletives, and the campsite was in absolute histerics!
> 
> Almost instantly realising they were picnicing on another sewer manhole cover, and hearing the obviously laughter from the campers, the punt was packed up and gone in about 3 minutes flat.
> 
> This was back in the late 80's, and from my caravanning days, but if I bump into someone even now that was on that rally, they still refer to it!
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect gentleman you were to a well spoken young lady who had expressed an interest in what you were doing, if you'd done that to any member of my family, especially to a young girl, you'd have been wearing it, odd that you've now found some manners and don't use all four of the letters.
Click to expand...

Thank you Kev. You've taken this totally out of context, there was absolutely no aggression on either side, and it was just a very humorous situation, a situation which I thought this thread was worthy of sharing an unusual experience with fellow m/h'ers. I'm sorry you seem to have taken offence, but I won't be offensive or sarcastic back. Above that!

No I dont usually use swear words, and I would certainly not use them in full on here or in print anywhere else, but there you are, not to worry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think the point is you thought it funny then, which it wasn't. And obviously still do, which it isn't, repeating it for the benefit of others makes it worse. 

I was brought up to treat women with respect, not make myself look clever by being crude to them.

I can see no possible excuse for that kind of thuggish behavior, and surprised it came from you to be honest, so probably a bit out of character.


----------



## wakk44

This proves how different we all are and vive la difference.

I thought the story was funny and enjoyed reading about it whilst other people think it is thuggish behaviour. 

It illustrates the differences in peoples' sense of humour,I appreciate that not everyone will find it funny,TR5 has apologised if any offence was caused which is a good thing.


----------



## Pusser

I may well have reported this incident years ago and it also does not meet the criteria of the topic title visa V... motorhome.... I have seen.
I read this in the newspaper whilst on holiday. My memory is crap so I may even not have been on holiday and may not have got it from a newspaper. It may be from a previous life or this could all be a figment of my imagination even though it is a real event to me.
(I think I have covered all relevant legal requirements for putting something in the wrong section due to medical reasons :roll: )

This is a true but a very sad story and I was most concerned this was not a story one would want to hear at the beginning of a brand new and full of promise year. Then I thought sod it. 

A lorry driver was heading back to his company and was passing by a village when a cat ran out in front of his vehicle.

Despite braking and his best efforts he felt the awful "bump" as he hit it.

He was a good man and stopped his lorry to see if there was anything at all he could do but knew in his heart of hearts there would be nothing.

Then a worse horror unfolded. The poor cat had been thrown on to the grass verge and was still breathing so he rushed back to the lorry to get a shovel, rushed back and tried to kill the cat as quickly and as painlessly as he could with a series of well aimed blows with the spade.

Out of no where, an old lady appeared screaming and started hitting him and scratching him for bashing her cats head in.

The poor man did his best to explain but she simply would not accept it and then she grabbed his arm and pointed to a wheel on his lorry.

There was the cat he had run over. Wrapped around the wheel.


----------



## tonyt

Re the cassette emtying post:


He simply answered the question that she asked him.

He also simply responded to the OPs original post.

I thought it was an amusing story.

I find an avatar of bonking bears quite amusing - others may well be offended by it.


----------



## scouter

Driving from Cairns to Brisbane on Australia's Queensland coast, there were plenty of "take a break", "free Coffee for the driver" signs all along the road ( about 1800km direct ).

There were several "Keep Awake Lets play a Game" signs, followed 10k later by "I spy with my little eye........" and several other similar games. The road is generally single carriageway, lots of double white lines, and 3 lane overtaking bits every 10k or so, and sometimes straight!

We liked to see the distance of the day's journey counting down on the SatNav and using it to keep to exactly the speed limit. At one point "Sally" SatNav announced "Bear left in 243kms"

Oh and the advertising for drive thru campsite pitches, esp for the tuggers, no need to disconnect or reverse the car or trailer,

cheers alan


----------



## Remus

In 1997 we hired a motorhome and toured Scotland. One morning as we prepared to leave a site we decided to top up the onboard freshwater tank. No sooner had we inserted the hose than the site owner turned up and made us stop. He claimed there was a water shortage and we couldn't fill the tank. Being newbies we didn't argue, just went on our way. But I believed then, and I believe now, that the one thing the Isle of Skye doesn't lack is water.


----------



## TR5

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think the point is you thought it funny then, which it wasn't. And obviously still do, which it isn't, repeating it for the benefit of others makes it worse.
> 
> I was brought up to treat women with respect, not make myself look clever by being crude to them.
> 
> I can see no possible excuse for that kind of thuggish behavior, and surprised it came from you to be honest, so probably a bit out of character.


Thuggish behaviour!!! I'm not getting into a slanging match Kev, and this will be my last post, but that comment is a bit strong, and too personal in my opinion, especially from someone who wrote this only yesterday, smileys or not!

_"Looking forward to being a dirty old man and growing old disgracefully, I'd not want to be one of my nurses..." _

I don't take offence of others opinions, providing they are not personal. It was a humourous situation, whether you found it funny or not is your opinion, not everyones, and you made your point on your first post!

I think a truce is in order, and I made my apology in the first post.


----------



## pippin

Pistols at dawn?

I offer to be a second - to either of you.

Second thoughts - I like a lie-in!


----------



## tonyt

pippin said:


> Pistols at dawn?
> 
> I offer to be a second - to either of you.
> 
> Second thoughts - I like a lie-in!


Nah, matching Thetford cassettes at dawn - much more exciting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TR5 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is you thought it funny then, which it wasn't. And obviously still do, which it isn't, repeating it for the benefit of others makes it worse.
> 
> I was brought up to treat women with respect, not make myself look clever by being crude to them.
> 
> I can see no possible excuse for that kind of thuggish behavior, and surprised it came from you to be honest, so probably a bit out of character.
> 
> 
> 
> Thuggish behaviour!!! I'm not getting into a slanging match Kev, and this will be my last post, but that comment is a bit strong, and too personal in my opinion, especially from someone who wrote this only yesterday, smileys or not!
> 
> _"Looking forward to being a dirty old man and growing old disgracefully, I'd not want to be one of my nurses..." _
> 
> I don't take offence of others opinions, providing they are not personal. It was a humourous situation, whether you found it funny or not is your opinion, not everyones, and you made your point on your first post!
> 
> I think a truce is in order, and I made my apology in the first post.
Click to expand...

I don't want a slanging match either and a truce is fine, but in my last post on this part of this thread, you can apologise all you want but your own words are enough to condemn this act.

"Well, a lot of those packing up saw this girl come up to me and watched, and it was a red rag to a bull. I replied, quite loudly so all could hear, and in a put-on posh voice, "well actually, it is full of S**T"! 
Taken back somewhat, she rapidly bounded away, with plenty of Oh, Oh, expletives, and the campsite was in absolute histerics!"

You went out of your way to be loud so she would be embarrassed, I read no mention of an apology to her.

I'm old enough to realise that if I'd been there and had a skinful, I may have seen some humour in it has she asked and you'd replied a bit more politely that it was the contents of your toilet, she would most likely have been equally shocked but would not have been insulted by your behaviour.

It is my opinion, others have voiced theirs, & I'll not argue with either them or you as that serves no purpose, but I prefer not to hear about (I'll withdraw thuggish, as it wasn't and I apologise for that misnaming) loutish behaviour from other members, as I have young well brought up young girls in my family who might someday be with us on an outing, and I'd not want Liz to be put off by learning what goes on in the name of fun.

I should I suppose I should just ask you Michael, how would you react if someone behaved that way to someone in your family, or if the girls father had been there, or it had just been you and her with no one to hear you, quite differently I suppose.

As for quoting me "Looking forward to being a dirty old man and growing old disgracefully, I'd not want to be one of my nurses..." was as you well know said in jest, said by many on here of both genders and not in the same vein in the least.

So


----------



## suedew

As the OP I am disappointed that, something intended to be lighthearted and amusing, has turned into yet another thread which is now off the original topic.

sue


----------



## GEMMY

Oh Gawd :roll: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong

tonyt said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistols at dawn?
> 
> I offer to be a second - to either of you.
> 
> Second thoughts - I like a lie-in!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, matching Thetford cassettes at dawn - much more exciting
Click to expand...

Not Seconds - surely it must be 'Number Twos' :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Before there were interstates, when everyone drove the old 2 lane roads, Burma Shave signs would be posted all over the countryside in farmers' fields. They were small red signs with white letters. Five signs, about 100 feet apart, each containing 1 line of a 4 line couplet......and the obligatory 5th sign advertising Burma Shave, a popular shaving cream.
Here are more of the actual signs:

DON'T STICK YOUR ELBOW
OUT SO FAR
IT MAY GO HOME
IN ANOTHER CAR.
BURMA SHAVE

TRAINS DON'T WANDER
ALL OVER THE MAP
'CAUSE NOBODY SITS
IN THE ENGINEER'S LAP
Burma Shave

SHE KISSED THE HAIRBRUSH
BY MISTAKE
SHE THOUGHT IT WAS
HER HUSBAND JAKE
Burma Shave

DON'T LOSE YOUR HEAD
TO GAIN A MINUTE
YOU NEED YOUR HEAD
YOUR BRAINS ARE IN IT
Burma Shave

DROVE TOO LONG
DRIVER SNOOZING
WHAT HAPPENED NEXT
IS NOT AMUSING
Burma Shave

BROTHER SPEEDER
LET'S REHEARSE
ALL TOGETHER
GOOD MORNING, NURSE
Burma Shave

CAUTIOUS RIDER
TO HER RECKLESS DEAR
LET'S HAVE LESS BULL
AND A LITTLE MORE STEER
Burma Shave

SPEED WAS HIGH
WEATHER WAS NOT
TIRES WERE THIN
X MARKS THE SPOT
Burma Shave

THE MIDNIGHT RIDE
OF PAUL FOR BEER
LED TO A WARMER
HEMISPHERE
Burma Shave

AROUND THE CURVE
LICKETY-SPLIT
BEAUTIFUL CAR
WASN'T IT?
Burma Shave

NO MATTER THE PRICE
NO MATTER HOW NEW
THE BEST SAFETY DEVICE
IN THE CAR IS YOU
Burma Shave

A GUY WHO DRIVES
A CAR WIDE OPEN
IS NOT THINKIN'
HE'S JUST HOPIN'
Burma Shave

AT INTERSECTIONS
LOOK EACH WAY
A HARP SOUNDS NICE
BUT IT'S HARD TO PLAY
Burma Shave

BOTH HANDS ON THE WHEEL
EYES ON THE ROAD
THAT'S THE SKILLFUL
DRIVER'S CODE
Burma Shave

THE ONE WHO DRIVES
WHEN HE'S BEEN DRINKING
DEPENDS ON YOU
TO DO HIS THINKING
Burma Shave

CAR IN DITCH
DRIVER IN TREE
THE MOON WAS FULL
AND SO WAS HE.
Burma Shave

PASSING SCHOOL ZONE
TAKE IT SLOW
LET OUR LITTLE
SHAVERS GROW 
Burma Shave


----------



## 1302

I didnt witness this but a motorhomer pal did and told me.

He was sitting lookingout the window whilst parked up on an Aire in France when he noticed a French motorhome owner strut across the grounds with a toilet rool under his arm. As there was supposedly no toilet facilities he watched to see if the French fella knew something Dave didnt.

He pulled off the cover to the waste drain and sqauted over the hole, wiped up and returnedd to his vehicle 8O 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brilliant we could do with some of that humour over her but maybe not along side the roads.


----------



## nicholsong

1302 said:


> I didnt witness this but a motorhomer pal did and told me.
> 
> He was sitting lookingout the window whilst parked up on an Aire in France when he noticed a French motorhome owner strut across the grounds with a toilet rool under his arm. As there was supposedly no toilet facilities he watched to see if the French fella knew something Dave didnt.
> 
> He pulled off the cover to the waste drain and sqauted over the hole, wiped up and returnedd to his vehicle 8O 8O 8O :lol:


"If you know a better hole......"


----------



## 1302

nicholsong said:


> "If you know a better hole......"


I think it breaces a few of the Caravan Clubs site rules


----------



## raynipper

Yup......................


----------



## TDG

Me hanging out of the driver's door up-side-downish due to the handbrake extension finding it's way up the leg of my shorts


----------



## suedew

Also Saw a male carrying his own toilet seat, complete with lid, in spain last year.
The toilet block he used had seats, although another on the site did not.


Sue


----------

